# Vtech DS6522-32 answering machine deleted messages



## Phoenix45 (Nov 19, 2005)

My 38 year old son passed away in December 2017. I accidentally deleted all his messages from a VTech model DS6522-32, I used to listen to everyday. Does anyone know how to get them back? Just trying everthing I know to get help. Praying

Thank you,
T. Pena


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If a message is not yet reviewed (listened to), it's still there. If it is, I'm quoting directly from the Vtech DS6522-32 manual: "You cannot retrieve deleted messages". The deletion process was actually a two step one making the user completely aware of what was taking place. One possibility if you haven't tried it. The base unit deleted everything. The handset deletion appears to only delete from that particular handset.


----------

